# Grayville Town Park - Hebron, CT - 07/31/2011



## WoodCore (Aug 1, 2011)

First time riding this place yesterday and was given a great tour. Started out with a nice 2 mile warm up loop which was mostly flat but super twisty with several skinny bridges and "stunts" to play around on. After the warmup loop we climbed up to the top of the plateau and snaked our way around in sort of a figure 8. The climb up was pretty grueling and seemed to last forever but once up top the trails were absolutely gorgeous. Tight rolling singletrack with beautiful rock lines everywhere and a few crazy stunts too! The long climb at the beginning of the ride was rewarded with a fast twisty decent back towards the parking lot. Lots of fun riding here for sure and plan to head back soon. Here's some video from yesterday! Enjoy!


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 1, 2011)

Did you ride the Roller Coaster stunt?


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 1, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Did you ride the Roller Coaster stunt?



Yep, lapped it a few times. Fun!!


----------

